
ITC bans all Motorola phones in the US for infringing Microsoft patent - cooldeal
http://www.engadget.com/2012/05/18/itc-bans-motorola-mobile-devices-for-infringing-microsoft-patent/
======
drallison
The patent is 6,370,566. It is hard to believe that there's much "invention"
here which is not in the prior art.

